
Ask HN: How to set up two salespeople in the same area? - michaeloblak
Let&#x27;s suppose there&#x27;s a company is closing medium size enterprise deals. This company knows exactly what it&#x27;s doing, how to sell, who they need to target, how to target them etc.
This company has more leads than the capacity to handle them by the in-field salespeople.<p>I saw that there&#x27;s a big aversion from the sales side on to setting up more than one person with the same area. They are afraid that the other one will take good leads. They are scared that they will close all the leads, and lose their jobs.<p>From the company point of view, it&#x27;s making no sense. It&#x27;s obvious that it&#x27;s better to close all the deals fast. Or is there something that I don&#x27;t see?<p>How good&#x2F;big&#x2F;fast companies are handling this issue?
======
paulkopacki
Split the territory. Take a look at the history of lead gen, opportunties, and
closed/won rates & $$, and figure out how to divide the area into two equal-
value segments.

Or, create a round-robin lead assignment mechanism, so each rep gets half the
inbound leads.

~~~
michaeloblak
I thought about the round-robin. But how to avoid the leads stock market with
the SDRs. Fighting for leads and bribing SDRs to get leads?

I was thinking about joining their commission, so they could work together and
help each other.

